
Hydroxychloroquine Still Doesn’t Do Anything, New Data Shows - pmoriarty
https://www.wired.com/story/hydroxychloroquine-still-doesnt-do-anything-new-data-shows
======
seesawtron
There are two studies reported. The first one [0] is a preprint (not peer-
reviewed) so one should take it with a grain of salt. The second one [1]
Figure 4 shows decrease of symptoms in people on the drug vs those on placebo,
they are just not statistically significant enough to detect. Absence of
evidence does not imply evidence of absence of the effect so I strongly argue
against such bold titles.

Nevertheless, WHO has also discontinued such trials [2] but their findings are
not yet published in peer-review. I guess more focus on the new vaccines now.

[0]
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.15.20151852v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.15.20151852v1.full.pdf)
[1]
[https://www.acpjournals.org/doi/10.7326/M20-4207](https://www.acpjournals.org/doi/10.7326/M20-4207)
[2] [https://www.who.int/news-room/detail/04-07-2020-who-
disconti...](https://www.who.int/news-room/detail/04-07-2020-who-discontinues-
hydroxychloroquine-and-lopinavir-ritonavir-treatment-arms-for-covid-19)

~~~
IAmEveryone
Under the condition of having made competent attempts to come up with
evidence, absence of such does very much imply evidence of absence.

Otherwise, you would have to check your left pocket again immediately after
checking it and failing to find the keys you were looking for.

